# Can you give a dog aspirin for pain relief???



## millie11 (May 26, 2013)

Big question here guys
I was talking to an ex gundog society member earlier in the year and he told me that people use aspirin for pain relief in dogs.
Not codeine or paracetemol just aspirin.
My black labrador is 13 and has quite bad arthritis and currently takes rymadyl prescribed by the vets 1 tablet per day which is for his joints
I am not penny pinching and will do anything for him but if aspirin is safe and will give him a bit of relief in his latter years then why not
Thanks in advance


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

some medications are the same as we humans but they have been specifically designed 4 the dogs system so personnally wouldnt, my friends dog gets tramadol for pain he dosent give it every day as vet perscribed as im sure they build up a tolerance and then it wouldnt be as effective, good luck , i hope u get some more advive soon.x


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I don't think so. You cannot give a dog paracetamol!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

millie11 said:


> Big question here guys
> I was talking to an ex gundog society member earlier in the year and he told me that people use aspirin for pain relief in dogs.
> Not codeine or paracetemol just aspirin.
> My black labrador is 13 and has quite bad arthritis and currently takes rymadyl prescribed by the vets 1 tablet per day which is for his joints
> ...


Although it can be used its usually only reccomended for the odd use here and there and for short periods, you also need to make sure of the strength and type and that you dont over dose, plus it cant be used in dogs if they have certain conditions like von willebrands which is a blood disorder as it can thin the blood down. It cant also be used with some other medication either. So a one off if your stuck it maybe OK but for permanent or long term use it isnt really a good idea, plus you would need to do your homework on it before hand.

Paracetomal should never be used as it has toxicity to dogs that also goes for other human painkillers too, so you should never give anything without checking first. Even things that may be OK the dose in a dog will be widely different to what a human takes.

Have linked you to one site about Asprin use in dogs, but research it throughly on several sites and gain as much info as you can before even considering it. Personally I wouldnt even like to use it before running it past a vet first and then only in a dire emergency.

Even Rimady should be given with or preferably after food to protect the stomach though because that can cause digestive problems, and the dog especially if older should really be monitored regularly with blood tests, as even special dog NSAIDs can have side effects and cause problems. Ideally they should be checked with blood tests before starting it to make sure there is no dysfunction in liver kidneys etc and in general.

Side Effects of Aspirin for Dogs - VetInfo


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I was told by my vet that though asprin is *technically* safe at specific doses for dogs it has to be carefully dosed based on weight and as a 'one off' pain killer not regular use due to the blood thinning and other side effects can be greatly magnified and can lead to heart, kidney, liver failure or pulmonary edema.

I wouldn't risk using it for my boys unless advised on dosage by the vets for a specific reason


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't use it without the approval of a vet.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, you can use it. Better to use something prescribed by the vet as regular medication though. I cannot remember the dose rate but it is very low. I have a feeling my standard poodle only needed half an aspirin (recommended by vet) I have also given aspirin to cows - about 20 at a time.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

My vet told us to give Finley half a paracetamol when he had gangrene because he was in so much pain, but I don't know about aspirin...


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

finleyjon said:


> My vet told us to give Finley half a paracetamol when he had gangrene because he was in so much pain, but I don't know about aspirin...


Sorry but your vet needs shooting! Paracetamol is highly dangerous to dogs!


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> Sorry but your vet needs shooting! Paracetamol is highly dangerous to dogs!


I know, worrying. Luckily, we only gave it him once!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

you need to know how much...


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a customer who gave his elderly border collie a 75g asprin efery day after she had a stroke. She live for a good few more years with no ill affects.
I hasten to add it was on the vets advice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

foxiesummer said:


> I had a customer who gave his elderly border collie a 75g asprin efery day after she had a stroke. She live for a good few more years with no ill affects.
> I hasten to add it was on the vets advice.


In that case it probably makes sense as Asprin thins the blood down. Having said that though, Strokes happen when an area of the brain is starved of its blood supply. The most common reason is when a blood clot forms and stops the flow of blood, so in that case it would likely help. The other cause though is due to an actual bleed to the brain itself, in which case if that was the cause, thinning the blood down with asprin could make it worse. So without knowing if it was a clot stopping the blood flow or an actual brain bleed in the brain itself it could have made things worse instead of helped.

Thats another reason why Aspirin would be dicey to give to a dog too, because in some breeds there is a high incidence of hereditary bleeding disorders like Von willebrands disease and hemophillia so in a dog who may have that, and people dont often know until a dog undergoes surgery or cuts itself that they even have it, it cold cause problems.


----------



## millie11 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the help and advice given here guys:thumbup1:
With the introduction of my new lab pup my 13 year old needs all the help he can get.
Really pleased i joined the forum
Now the quest to find a cheaper supplier of rimadyl
Kind regards Carol


----------



## millie11 (May 26, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In that case it probably makes sense as Asprin thins the blood down. Having said that though, Strokes happen when an area of the brain is starved of its blood supply. The most common reason is when a blood clot forms and stops the flow of blood, so in that case it would likely help. The other cause though is due to an actual bleed to the brain itself, in which case if that was the cause, thinning the blood down with asprin could make it worse. So without knowing if it was a clot stopping the blood flow or an actual brain bleed in the brain itself it could have made things worse instead of helped.
> 
> Thats another reason why Aspirin would be dicey to give to a dog too, because in some breeds there is a high incidence of hereditary bleeding disorders like Von willebrands disease and hemophillia so in a dog who may have that, and people dont often know until a dog undergoes surgery or cuts itself that they even have it, it cold cause problems.


Thanks especially to you for all of your posts and advice in both of my threads, your help is very precise and informative and to us invaluable:thumbup1:
Carol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

millie11 said:


> Thanks especially to you for all of your posts and advice in both of my threads, your help is very precise and informative and to us invaluable:thumbup1:
> Carol


Your very welcome. You will need to get a prescription from the vet for the Rimadyl and they will likely charge so you will have to ask what the charge is.
Often though even with the cost of the script you still usually make a big saving. Shop around as some on line vet pharmacies may well be cheaper then others so see whats the best price you can get. I usually use Pet Medicine, Vet Prescriptions & Pet Food Cheaper Than Your Vet and I can vouch they are realiable as Ive used them for years, but dont know if they will be the cheapest. Post is free, unless you want first class and then pay the bit extra.


----------

